# Premis



## Tim s (Dec 18, 2022)

I bought this from the original owner this morning. We met half way on the Jersey Turnpike and did the exchange. Nice guy, said his dad bought it for him when he was in HS. He said he rode it through college and it has hung in his basement since then. The owners manual says it came out of Keswick Cycle Co in Pa.
     This one is going to take a while to get clean, probably 30 years of grime on it.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 18, 2022)

Hey Tim

Love the paint scheme!   Will look great all polished up!!


----------



## Tim s (Dec 18, 2022)

Thanks Bob, you did a great job with the one you have. Tim


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 18, 2022)

Super condition, as usual for all your bikes. Congrats!


----------



## dave429 (Dec 18, 2022)

Great find and great condition. Is that a 1988? I think it was in 88 that Schwinn offered tricolor options for their upper end road bikes. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Tim s (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi Dave, the bike was assembled on the 362nd day of 87 for the 88 lineup based on the head tube emblem stamping (see photo). Schwinn did come out with some wild looking paint jobs in that time period. I like the yellow and white Prelude from that era and the Ontare too.Tim


----------



## dave429 (Dec 19, 2022)

@Tim s Very nice. That will be a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## all riders (Dec 20, 2022)

is that the Shimano Sante groupset?


----------



## all riders (Dec 20, 2022)

never mind, I see the Dia-Comp now. I had no idea that they also introduced a set of white components.


----------



## Tim s (Jan 1, 2023)

It is coming along slowly as usual. The LBS put on new bar tape and I clearned up the hoods with cleaner wax. Waiting on new tires that should be here early this week. The previous owner found the reflectors and was nice enough to send them to me. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Jan 5, 2023)

I finished the bike this afternoon. It is always nice to wrap up a bike project. I repositioned the wheel reflectors, installed the new whitewalls, cleaned the chain and installed it as well as the pedals. Hope you like it. Tim


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 5, 2023)

Very nice Tim!!!   Everything complements and flows nicely!!!


----------



## dave429 (Jan 5, 2023)

That cleaned up great! The pedals add a nice vintage touch. Great job!


----------



## bikerbluz (Jan 6, 2023)

Sweet and lots of color! Love the turquoise saddle! Premis was one year only as I believe that paint was. Nice job on the clean up and finish.


----------



## Tim s (Jan 6, 2023)

Thanks everybody, the seat is original and I am glad it stayed with the bike all these years. The seat goes well with the bottle cage color wise. Pretty much original except for the tires, tape and pedals. The pedals might be period correct but don’t quote me on that. Thanks for the positive feedback. Tim


----------

